# My small steam engine



## galglg (Mar 29, 2009)

My small steam engine





















http://www.56.com/n_v157_/c29_/7_/11_/dlyyld_/123838898498_/56620_/0_/42225150.swf


----------



## steamer (Mar 29, 2009)

That's cute!....is that based on Elmers "Fancy"?

Nice job!

Dave


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice job galglg! I like the all brass look. Do you have any video's of it running?


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow you guys amaze me working that small. Good job.


----------



## shred (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks like an Elmer's "Tiny" with some mods. Is the half-dome on top purely decorative? I like it.


----------



## itowbig (Mar 29, 2009)

i dont know how you guys can make these so small. but i wish i could.
nice little guy there


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 29, 2009)

Yup, looks like a slightly mod'ed Elmer's Tiny  Very cool !!

That's been on my list to build for a while now 

Mike


----------

